# I am In Dubai. I need a football club



## Somto (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi everyone guys i m 18 years old and i m from Nigeria. I joined on this forum hoping that somebody gonna help me. Because of business family i m in Dubai. Now I absolutely need to find a a football club in Dubai where to play. I m looking for a professional club, even second division it s fine. I ve always palyed in pro teams since i was child and in different countries as well. PLEASE guys if any of u could help me i would be so grateful u, unfortunately my agents doesn t speak such a good english so it s pretty complicated for me let me help but he s working about that. Maybe if in this post there is some football player professional or not which can contact me and give me some information about UAE leagues and rules or whatever i would really appreaciate it. Please don t hesitate to contact me guys i m really looking forward getting some reply for then talk in private here or i can leave u my contacts of facebook . Unfortunately i have no friends in emirates and i would really like make some. (i m also available to make trial if required). Please guys any information will be important any contact u have in football out there if u can help me i would be so grateful u.. i wish u all nice time.. Byeee


----------



## GW Thomas 1985 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, I too along with a friend are looking for a football club. Please contact me if any teams require players.


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Somto and Thomas send me a private message. I am trying to organise a game for people like us who want to play.


----------



## Sparx (Oct 31, 2013)

secrethq1 said:


> Somto and Thomas send me a private message. I am trying to organise a game for people like us who want to play.


Any luck? I would be interested in playing too.


----------



## Bazzanorth (Oct 9, 2013)

I would also be interested which area are you thinking about doing it in??


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bazza private message me your info please!


----------

